# Need Advice- Unable to get a friend for my rat!



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Right now my male Raz-Ma-Taz is my only rat and I want to get him a friend....Because of certain circumstances I can't get him a buddy.

My mother and brother both have females....to get raz a friend should I consider breeding raz and one of the females....then I can keep one or more of the babies....(I'd wait until they were older) and introduce raz and one of the younger males when they were old enough to. This is about all i can do to get raz a friend. I know by then raz would be about 6 months old....is it too late by then? Please give any advice you can...I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I would not breed(just look around the forum and you will find out why  ) How about getting Raz nutered then after three weeks he can play with the girlys!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

You most definitely should not breed unless you know the background of all the rats, you have money available for veterinary care and you have, at the very least, researched breeding for a very very long time. There are way too many things that can go wrong, otherwise.

Is it possible that you could get the male neutered and put him in with the females? I don't have any other ideas without knowing your circumstances...


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I have this posted in a different section....but I was able to work something out so now I'm going to be able to get him a buddy....I'm looking on Petfinder....I've also found a cage that I want to buy....it 's supposed to hold up to 5 rats comfortably.....it technically is for ferrets but many rat owners have said that ferret ages work.

I'm really excited and I alraedy have some rats in mind....


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I have locked this topic as it is duplicated elsewhere. Please respond to this thread *here*. Thanks.


----------

